# Champions League Preliminary rounds draw



## A_Skywalker (Aug 2, 2008)

Anorthosis/Rapid - Olimpiacos 
Guimaraes - Goteborg/Basel 
Shakhtar - Domzale/Dinamo Zagreb 
Shalke - Atletico 
AaB/Modrica - Rangers/Kaunas 
Barcelona - Beitar/Wisla 
LEVSKI - Anderlecht/BATE 
Standard - Liverpool 
Inter Baku/Partizan - Fenerbahce/MTK 
Twente - Arsenal 
Spartak Moscow - Drogheda/Dynamo Kiev 
Juventus - Tampere/Artmedia 
Brann/Ventspils - Marseille 
Fiorentina - Slavia Prague 
Galatasaray - Steaua 
Panathinaikos/Dinamo Tbilisis - Sheriff/Sparta


----------



## Hungryformoney (Aug 2, 2008)

Juventus- Tempere/Artmedia  :lol:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 4, 2008)

Hungryformoney said:
			
		

> Juventus- Tempere/Artmedia  :lol:


What is funny ?


----------

